# Cattleya dormaniana



## jokerpass (Oct 23, 2021)

Cattleya dormaniana- I received the plant rootless 3 years ago. This is a rescue plant and it took me 3 years to bloom it. This is the first bloom under my care. The plant is still not in a good shape yet. The plant is originally from Wakayama Orchid Nursery in Japan. C. dormaniana is rarely seen in cultivation. It can produce only 1 flower per stem, rarely 2 flowers per stem. The flower has not fragrance. I grow it with regular Cattleya conditions but I make sure that the pot is bone dry between each watering.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 23, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2021)

nice lip colour


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 24, 2021)

Good save there! Well done indeed.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 24, 2021)

Very beautiful 
Great work!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 24, 2021)

Rarely seen Cattleya species and not often seen in collections. Great job of rescuing this species!


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 24, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Rarely seen Cattleya species and not often seen in collections. Great job of rescuing this species!


Thank you. Yeah, I don't know why it's rare in cultivation. Honestly, it's no different than the other Cattleya species in my collection, just have to make sure that the pot is bone dry between each watering (don't over water it).


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 24, 2021)

jokerpass said:


> Thank you. Yeah, I don't know why it's rare in cultivation. Honestly, it's no different than the other Cattleya species in my collection, just have to make sure that the pot is bone dry between each watering (don't over water it).



Sounds like Cattleya walkeriana culture. Maybe if I see this species for sale, I will grab it if I see it.


----------



## jokerpass (Oct 24, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Sounds like Cattleya walkeriana culture. Maybe if I see this species for sale, I will grab it if I see it.


I don't have Cattleya walkeriana in my collection because I heard many horror stories about it (not be able to bloom it), so I really cannot comment. Yes, you should grab it if you see it for sale.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 24, 2021)

jokerpass said:


> I don't have Cattleya walkeriana in my collection because I heard many horror stories about it (not be able to bloom it), so I really cannot comment. Yes, you should grab it if you see it for sale.



My first Cattleya walkeriana was from Tropical Garden Orchids and it flowered 2 years later. The one I got from Orchid Inn about a year ago and it has a spike with 2 flowers. I heard that they are hard to flower from my friend as well. I was quite surprised that my second walkeriana going to flower. I grow it in south east balcony window. Maybe breeding might have created easier blooming plants.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 25, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> My first Cattleya walkeriana was from Tropical Garden Orchids and it flowered 2 years later. The one I got from Orchid Inn about a year ago and it has a spike with 2 flowers. I heard that they are hard to flower from my friend as well. I was quite surprised that my second walkeriana going to flower. I grow it in south east balcony window. Maybe breeding might have created easier blooming plants.


Blooming CW in windowsill? More culture tips please? Media, light and feed? Temperatures over winter?


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 25, 2021)

First congrats on good saving and nice flower.I love "p.ssy flower"!Second, walker and nobilior is not easy plants, i have more , growing well, but no flower, any....


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Blooming CW in windowsill? More culture tips please? Media, light and feed? Temperatures over winter?



Yes on the windowsill. I have a Cattleya walkeriana 'Pendative' that grows in hydroton, Cattleya walkeriana coerula in a clay pot with charcoal and the other is a Cattleya walkeriana ('Divina' x 'C.H. #3') in kiwi bark, perlite and charcoal.

Temperature is minimum of 20C year round! In the summer the temperature can get up to 28C and the light level is pretty strong so I put a translucent cloth on the window. The coerula walkeriana leaves are lighter than the regular color walkeriana. I bet regular color walkeriana can take higher light levels.

Usually feed it once a month with CalMag and quarter strength 25-10-10. 

The balcony is not obstructed by any large trees so it gets almost direct sunlight like when there is no clouds. 

Water is daily and spray it daily. *Pot and media are bone dry the next day!*


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 27, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Yes on the windowsill. I have a Cattleya walkeriana 'Pendative' that grows in hydroton, Cattleya walkeriana coerula in a clay pot with charcoal and the other is a Cattleya walkeriana ('Divina' x 'C.H. #3') in kiwi bark, perlite and charcoal.
> 
> Temperature is minimum of 20C year round! In the summer the temperature can get up to 28C and the light level is pretty strong so I put a translucent cloth on the window. The coerula walkeriana leaves are lighter than the regular color walkeriana. I bet regular color walkeriana can take higher light levels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this... I have seen Fred A. here also grow in similar setup and media. I am getting a new walkeriana shipment this coming month and want to use the method both of you are successful with.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 27, 2021)

Your rescuing programm obviously worked very well.  The colour combination of this flower, brownish sepals ans petals and a red lip, fascinates me a lot as well as some other bifoliate Catts (schilleriana, aclandiae ......)


----------



## JustinR (Oct 27, 2021)

Anyone out there got the semi-alba form of dormaniana? I saw some photos with lime green sepals and petals, lip is white / pink, looks awesome. MSB orchids in Germany have a coerulea x semi-alba in stock. No photos anywhere of the coerulea form that I could find, I wonder if it really exists?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 27, 2021)

JustinR said:


> Anyone out there got the semi-alba form of dormaniana? I saw some photos with lime green sepals and petals, lip is white / pink, looks awesome. MSB orchids in Germany have a coerulea x semi-alba in stock. No photos anywhere of the coerulea form that I could find, I wonder if it really exists?


I have 14 seedlings NBS of the dormaniana semialbas whose sibs bloom true. So just waiting lol.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 27, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have 14 seedlings NBS of the dormaniana semialbas whose sibs bloom true. So just waiting lol.


Can you sell me one???


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 28, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Can you sell me one???


How to get into EU from Canada lol…

I will self them when they bloom and send you seeds!


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 28, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How to get into EU from Canada lol…
> 
> I will self them when they bloom and send you seeds!


Oh, I know it is impossible....But I would be glad getting seeds.


----------

